
Antarctic penguins release an extreme amount of laughing gas - headalgorithm
https://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2020/05/200519114237.htm
======
headalgorithm
Summary: "In a new study, researchers from the University of Copenhagen have
demonstrated that penguins in Antarctica emit copious amounts of nitrous oxide
via their feces. So much so, that the researchers went 'cuckoo' from being
surrounded by penguin poop."

